# My oldest piece of gear



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks, I've never done a gear review, and I don't plan on doing a lot, but I felt like doing a review/commentary on oldest piece of gear; my SOG seal pup. I got it when I was ten, before I joined my scout troop, but after my backpack became omnipresent.
I have a ton of knives, like, I buy ten cent kitchen knives for aesthetics alone, and it's bordering on a problem. Having said that, I only carry ONE knife every day. That is to say, there is only one, of my many knives, that I carry each and every day. I typically carry a sheath knife and a folder, the folder has changed a few times but the sheath knife has pretty much stayed the same since I was about ten: SOG seal pup. 
The seal pup is Aus 8 steel, with a mediocre kydex sheath. I have opened doors, turned screws, dug holes, hammered nails, cut fruit, veggies and cheese, thrown at stuff, swam with and just generally been tight with this knife for thirteen years. 13 years. I can't say that any of my other gear has been so well used, so abused. So mistreated.
I have spray painted, cerecoated, blued and sharpied this knife.
It's been with me in Wyoming for NOLS, Ethiopia with helimission, DC and everywhere else I could get it.
It's been used one time to deter a mugger(my only near-mugging) and it's been used to cut a shirt to make a sling when my cousin broke his arm.
My point with all this is: one knife CAN do it all. One knife CAN last a long time. One knife is an invaluable tool to a mind that can use it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice knife, I used one for a while. 

See the cut out in the sheath ? That's for cutting rope/netting ,etc without taking the knife from the sheath.......like if you were in rough surf or in a condition that didn't give you control over the knife safely but still needed to use it. 

It's a good knife, I'm sure you have enjoyed it.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

My oldest piece of gear is a .38 Special Charter Arms that I got over 35 years ago, Have carried it concealed and as a duty weapon off an on for almost four decades. Been back to the factory once to reblue and replace one or two small parts. Still plants a 125 or 158 grain chunck of lead right where it belongs.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have my very first knife " Buck model 110 " , It was given to me from my grandfather when I was 10 years old , I collect knifes and this one just will not give up .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> I have my very first knife " Buck model 110 " , It was given to me from my grandfather when I was 10 years old , I collect knifes and this one just will not give up .


I also have a Buck 110. Got her my senior year in high school. She's like a girl in a country music song; I got her, then I lost her, then I got her back again.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Are we talking about how long you've had it or when it was made? My oldest is a WW 1 Mauser,date stamped 1917! Still shoots straight if I do my part.lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well guess my oldest is my SW model 1 1/2 passed off to us 40 years or ago. Once owned by Jessie James of course. Then comes the special hand made skinning knife with a deer antler handle acquired at about the same time but not as old. A pal of my big brother from Sunny CA made it out of a file. Have shucked out many large and small citterers with it back in the bloodthirsty sportsmen days. Sure it could still skin out a Rino if a person was so inclined. I tried to find it to take a pic but I put it somewhere safe and now I temporarily forget where it is. This pic is about a year old but is the right objects.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My oldest gear is my knees. Made in 1962, they are not as good as they once was but they still get me around


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang think them knees are getting past the expiry date. Best start making payments on a new set. lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> My oldest gear is my knees. Made in 1962, they are not as good as they once was but they still get me around


Got me a new knee this year. Best decision I made since I asked Mrs Slippy to marry me!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad they getting that bionic program in high gear. Had a chum who was jockeying around to get some in the early 90s. His knees were plumb shot but he was but around 55 or so at the time. They told him to wait till he got a little older or he would outlast the knees. Surely the technology has improved since that time. Now the 62 models might need to go in the Guiness Stout book. lol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Dunham leather, all leather, boots with vibragm soles wore thin as slippers. The leather has no holes and the soles been patched twice. They worked in the woods and on a farm, 1975 USA made.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My oldest since purchase is an AR15 also known as a SP-1, got it in 1964, 3 digit ser. #.

The special oldest are a US Marine Corps WW2 K-BAR and a S&W Victory 38 special.

Have a stack of WW2 Garand's, carbine's, Springfield's, Enfield's, Mauser's and a Walther banner P-38.

My avatar is one of the WW2 Garands, a special one.


Edit; I forgot, Ithaca 1911A1 and a US&S 1911A1.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> My oldest since purchase is an AR15 also known as a SP-1, got it in 1964, 3 digit ser. #.
> 
> The special oldest are a US Marine Corps WW2 K-BAR and a S&W Victory 38 special.
> 
> ...


No disrespect but avatar looks like a M14, unless someone put a BAR mag on it....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I have rifles and handguns from 1917 forward.
Just last week I had my 1974, USA made, Acme boots resoled.
There's the WWII KA-BAR with a USN Mk2 scabbard. I got it for $35 at a local gun shop's "junk box". It was in sorry shape.
And my favorite coffee cup - a 1962 West Bend canteen cup that I personally carried in Vietnam.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> No disrespect but avatar looks like a M14, unless someone put a BAR mag on it....


You had better look closer, that is an M1 Garand with an M14 magazine, not a BAR mag. it is chambered in 7.62NATO.

That is a prototype piece submitted for the US Navy conversion acceptance in 1967, they did go with the change to 7.62, nothing else.

Just to let you know I turned down 8 grand for it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> You had better look closer, that is an M1 Garand with an M14 magazine, not a BAR mag. it is chambered in 7.62NATO.
> 
> That is a prototype piece submitted for the US Navy conversion acceptance in 1967, they did go with the change to 7.62, nothing else.
> 
> ...


Will it shoot 1/2 Moa or better ?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Will it shoot 1/2 Moa or better ?


1/2 MOA ability means absolutely nothing in combat.

Time, money and effort is not wasted on such things.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 1/2 MOA ability means absolutely nothing in combat.
> 
> Time, money and effort is not wasted on such things.


Oh, I thought that rifle was used by squad marksman and being that's a special one figured it might shoot tight groups.

I'd still like an answer if it can shoot 1/2 moa or better. If it can great if not that's fine too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MT, Here is a better look at it, yes it could at first be identified as a 14.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's a M1a super match by Springfield.

They claim it is highly accurate and has 1/2 MOA adjustable sights.

M1A? Tactical Rifle | Top Semi Automatic Firearms | Buy M1A

The article says its still used by the military as a sniper rifle. Click on the link then select the super match rifle and read that page. 
Interesting...... @rice paddy daddy


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Socom,
Looks kinda like a Berrata BM 59


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> Socom,
> Looks kinda like a Berrata BM 59


It may to the untrained eye, other than the fact it is an M1 with a box mag. the similarities end.

There is nothing internally that is even close to a BM59.

Mine uses an M14 trigger group, the PB a cut up M1 TG with a proprietary mag..

Plus, the BM is full auto.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Op6, this is a field grade conversion not a sniper, it will shoot 1-1/2 MOA with M80 and 1 MOA with M118.

It is special in that there were only three made for trials, one is in the USMC museum at Quantico, I have one and where about of #3 unknown.

The navy did not want to spend the money on M14's or this due to war budget consideration and loss of airplanes over NV.

We just did a barrel swap or spacer in 12,000 of them instead.

I have two M25's that shoot sub MOA, if you know what they are, the bug did.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> You had better look closer, that is an M1 Garand with an M14 magazine, not a BAR mag. it is chambered in 7.62NATO.
> 
> That is a prototype piece submitted for the US Navy conversion acceptance in 1967, they did go with the change to 7.62, nothing else.
> 
> ...


So a prototype for 308 conversion and to magazine fed? Lots of CMP M1 308s but not mag fed.

Will have to look more closely at the better pics you sent. THANKS!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Oh, I thought that rifle was used by squad marksman and being that's a special one figured it might shoot tight groups.
> 
> I'd still like an answer if it can shoot 1/2 moa or better. If it can great if not that's fine too.


A good example would be my Remington manufactured Model 1903A3 made in May, 1943.
Each click of windage on the rear sight moves the point of impact 4 MOA.

And, groups do not kill things, marksmanship does.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A good example would be my Remington manufactured Model 1903A3 made in May, 1943.
> Each click of windage on the rear sight moves the point of impact 4 MOA.
> 
> And, groups do not kill things, marksmanship does.


Personally I don't want a rifle that will not shoot at least MOA. But if you do, that's fine.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Personally I don't want a rifle that will not shoot at least MOA. But if you do, that's fine.


Most rifles good will do the job.

IF YOU have the ability to be MOA. Put in the dirt time and shoot shoot shoot.....

I can do MOA with a Muzzlestuffer with opens. All in one hole at 50 with opens. But I worked up the load shot a few hundred rounds.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Personally I don't want a rifle that will not shoot at least MOA. But if you do, that's fine.


Sure, that's fine if you are a paper puncher. No argument here.
Perhaps when hunting, that would be good too. As long as you have mastered the art of the rifle. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_the_Rifle

However, if you ever come to be on a two way range, and you can't even see the enemy to begin with, lack of a 1 MOA capability will be far down on your list of important things. If you're lucky, and it's after dark, you can fire at their muzzle flashes (just as they are firing at yours :tango_face_smile

And after all, you directed this discussion toward military rifles, whose job it is to perform under adverse conditions in its stated mission - killing people. And that is another whole game than a nice sunny day at the range.:vs_lol:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Most rifles good will do the job.
> 
> IF YOU have the ability to be MOA. Put in the dirt time and shoot shoot shoot.....
> 
> I can do MOA with a Muzzlestuffer with opens. All in one hole at 50 with opens. But I worked up the load shot a few hundred rounds.....


Yah, MOA is all up to the shooter, ok I'll play along.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sure, that's fine if you are a paper puncher. No argument here.
> Perhaps when hunting, that would be good too. As long as you have mastered the art of the rifle. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_the_Rifle
> 
> However, if you ever come to be on a two way range, and you can't even see the enemy to begin with, lack of a 1 MOA capability will be far down on your list of important things. If you're lucky, and it's after dark, you can fire at their muzzle flashes (just as they are firing at yours :tango_face_smile
> ...


I asked socom42 if his rifle would shoot 1/2 MOA or better.

You came back before the guy even answered with " it doesn't matter it's a combat rifle "

Then I posted a link to the same type rifle being used in today's military as a sniper rifle.

So, here we are........and your still claiming that accuracy of the rifle isn't important.

And that's where I'll leave it. Bye bye.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Yah, MOA is all up to the shooter, ok I'll play along.


The finest target rifle in the world is only as good as the marksmanship skills of the shooter.
A 1 MOA rifle will not magically enable a Sad Sack to become eligible to compete at Camp Perry.

Study your history about good shooters using common guns. Sergeant York would be one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Yah, MOA is all up to the shooter, ok I'll play along.


OK play......... I did with slingshots and BB guns before Dad got me a Air rifle then a .22LR.

Then i got a 12ga M37 ithaca, and a pre-64 M70 06 winchester. I could shoot but that Winschester told me how much I needed to learn. Wind, windage, drop, dope on what I'm shooting. Put about 5000 rds through that so far, barrel shot out ? Not yet!

I can Operate a woodchuck at 300 yds , left or right eye if the wind is not blowing hard. Can You?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a SEAL pup too but mine is only a few years old. I really like the knife. 

My oldest piece of gear (I still own) is my mess kit from Boy Scouts. I still have my first Buck knife too.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The finest target rifle in the world is only as good as the marksmanship skills of the shooter.
> A 1 MOA rifle will not magically enable a Sad Sack to become eligible to compete at Camp Perry.
> 
> Study your history about good shooters using common guns. Sergeant York would be one.


Maybe you should study your history......

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2016/6/14/sgt-york-american-rifleman-american-hero/

"York continued his training, and established himself as the company's best shot with his issue .30-'06 Model 1903 Springfield. Later commenting that the rifle was not as good as his "hog gun" out to 100 yds., he did admit that it was probably better at greater ranges. After the nasty job of cleaning the cosmoline out of his rifle he wrote in his diary, "Well, they give me a gun and oh my that old gun was jes full of Greece [sic] and I had to clean that old gun for inspection. So I had a hard time to get that gun clean."
......................................................................................................................
In quotes above is a paragraph from the linked article.

So it appears that the Sargent appreciated an accurate gun.

His son also stated that York didn't care for the US Model 1917 Rifle because it had peep sights and he had a hard time leading a target.
Think he would've liked an Aimpoint ?

How about a rifle that shot 1/2 MOA ?

How well do you think Sargent would've shot a 1/2 MOA rifle ?

You think better that a 4 MOA ?

No where in my posts have I ever stated that marksmanship isn't important. You know why ? Because that would be ignorant and I'm far from ignorant.

If it were up to Mr York he would've never went to war......in fact he filed a conscientious objector form and was denied.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I have an old two-tine silver fork that dates back to about Revolutionary War times. It's a good fork, and could be bartered as silver, too, I suppose; a couple of Krag rifles from the 1890s; and an old pouched pistol belt I've used since 1964 when it held my Crosman 38T.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Maybe you should study your history......
> 
> https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2016/6/14/sgt-york-american-rifleman-american-hero/
> 
> ...


The issue Model 1903, firing issue WWI ammo, was a 4 MOA rifle.
Issue 1903's and 1903A3's and 1903A4's firing USGI ammo are not as accurate as some believe. In fact, in a test of WWII sniper rifles wearing WWII optics and firing WWII issue ammo, the Mosin Nagant 91/30 was consistently more accurate than the Springfield '04. The test was done by Mike Venturino and one of the top guys at Hornady Ammunition and published in Guns Magazine several years ago.

As I said, there is a huge difference between firing groups off a bench, and real world marksmanship.
Remember - a mind is like a parachute. They both work best when open.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

My oldest Gear? My dads 66 Zippo...Works like new!...I got a couple since and the quality is just as good! A tablespoon of gasoline and your lighting fires for two weeks or more!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The issue Model 1903, firing issue WWI ammo, was a 4 MOA rifle.
> Issue 1903's and 1903A3's and 1903A4's firing USGI ammo are not as accurate as some believe. In fact, in a test of WWII sniper rifles wearing WWII optics and firing WWII issue ammo, the Mosin Nagant 91/30 was consistently more accurate than the Springfield '04. The test was done by Mike Venturino and one of the top guys at Hornady Ammunition and published in Guns Magazine several years ago.
> 
> As I said, there is a huge difference between firing groups off a bench, and real world marksmanship.
> Remember - a mind is like a parachute. They both work best when open.


Firing groups off a bench is real world marksmanship.

I'm not understanding your point at all.

The same marksman will shoot a 1/2 MOA rifle better than a 4moa rifle.

A sniper rifle is a combat rifle. I simply asked socom42 if his rifle would shoot 1/2moa or better. Why did that touch you off ? You don't like precision rifles ?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Son, when my eyes were 19 years old I could hit a target the size of a man's torso at 500 meters using a standard issue M14 with iron sights.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a pepper box not sure on its age.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Socom42 could've fitted that gun he posted with a match hand lapped custom barrel and a precision bolt. 
So I asked how accurate will the gun shoot. 

Denton said the guy is an expert gunsmith. 

I just asked a simple question.........your responses have been 

" study your history"
" it's a combat gun it doesn't matter "
" keep an open mind "

WTF man ? What's your problem ? Is that how you talk to people in person ?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Son, when my eyes were 19 years old I could hit a target the size of a man's torso at 500 meters using a standard issue M14 with iron sights.


Yah, And I could shoot dimes at 60 yards with a .22 10/22 from the glint it threw.......when I was 7.

Guess what ? I still can.

Big deal.......

Toot F'n toot........


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

OK, Junior. Whatever you say.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> OK, Junior. Whatever you say.


Too late, I talked to my lawyer and we filed divorce papers this morning. I'm leaving you !
:vs_lol:


----------

